# NEW FILTRATION PRODUCT (this is not a spam)



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey guys...

A friend of mine who is in biotech suggested I try

www.a3mebb.com

a3m biotech's new 'EBB' product.

I think this is garbage- but I want some other aquarist's opinions.

Advanced aquarists only please. If you don't understand the relationship between fish and trace elements and electrical conductivity and pH and TDS and gH and kH and biological exclusion and the nitrogen cycle this convo is not for you, no offence.

I think this new product, which is genetically engineered microbes on a substrate, has promise for industry, but not aquariums.

It works by converting nitrate and organic wastes to water and Co2.

*That's all well and good.*

_This is what's not:_

1: They say that this means you can avoid changing your water for 3 years.

Anyone who has ever run a 'zeroed out tank' such as a plant tank or a tank with a heavy anaerobic filter knows this is bull-toss.

Regardless of the absence of nitrates and organics, what about the gradual decrease of carbonate hardness and in turn pH due to nitrification? What about the depletion of trace elements due to biological processes?

These highly important factors are not addressed.

2: (I guess all of them are kind of fitting in with 1... but anyways)
They're marketing something as a complete closed system, which, infact, is not a complete enclosed system. While such a system is possible, in theory, it must be tailor made to its situation. An 'ecosystem in a box' is perhaps fifty years ahead of our time.

For a company to make such a product, and then claim that it can do something which it absolutely can not, is unnacceptable to me.

This product is little more than the equivalent of an organic scavenger resin. Seachem's Purigen does the same things this product does. It removes organics and reduces nitrates. But does Seachem say this means you can stop changing water? No.

I'm not telling anyone NOT to buy this stuff. It looks like it could add to a traditional system of water changes by creating clean(er) water. That's great. Nothing wrong with reducing nitrates and removing organic wastes-

just be aware that the aquarium industry is perhaps more rife with 'snake oils' than any other market on this planet. Of the 8000 products you can buy, 7000 are clones, and there are only really about 20 that are of any true use.

I emplore everyone who has a lot of time on their hands and no social life like me to write and call this company and set them straight, before all the bozos who think they know what they're doing (you know who I'm talking about... think feeder fish make good pets... oscars with angelfish... etc) go out and support this company financially.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*new filter system*

i am not an expert in the type of new filtration system that you are linking to,
but i do know a good deal about balanced ecosystems, and also that there have been a few ideas floating around out there about the 'zeroed' tank or balanced aquarium. i think there was a two part article in FAMA ? i dont remember which magazine.
balanced ecosystems are possible, but you have to be very very careful to set it up based on an idea of sustainability. if you can build sustainability, i suppose that a new filtration system that eliminates these wastes would be a nice addition. however i dont think i would rely on it entirely.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, it's just a big bio ring. Well ... it's not really a lie. I mean they are stretching it, but it does make a difference in speeding up filtration by creating a more surface for bacteria to grow on and hence speedup detoxification.
What do you think all those filters you've been using all this time consist of?
I am pretty sure if you dump a sponge filter in there it'll work just as good.
It's not snake oil stuff, it really works. Why do you think every canister filter have bio-rings as part if it's filtration systerm? How did you think sponge filter works?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oh, it's just a big bio ring. Well ... it's not really a lie. I mean they are stretching it, but it does make a difference in speeding up filtration by creating a more surface for bacteria to grow on and hence speedup detoxification.
> What do you think all those filters you've been using all this time consist of?
> I am pretty sure if you dump a sponge filter in there it'll work just as good.
> It's not snake oil stuff, it really works. Why do you think every canister filter have bio-rings as part if it's filtration systerm? How did you think sponge filter works?


A lot better than your reading because that's not what this claims. If you read carefully, you'd notice this is a PRE SEEDED ring with a different form of microorganism which not only consumes and oxydizes nitrogenous waste but also dissolved organic and inorganic wastes which it converts into water and co2.


----------

